# From pushchair travel system to lightweight stroller - age?



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi 
our Lo is now 22 months old, he came home at 11 months and at the time we purchased a city mini jogger full pushchair travel system which we love. However, now LO is getting more independent he is walking more, using his dinosaur backpack reins combo (so cute) and often likes to be carried on DH shoulders! We also have a car so he is in the city mini jogger maybe once a week at most. 
Im going back to work in April and my mum is having LO for 2 days per week, she may want to walk to the park, take him into town on the bus etc.. so instead of giving her the big full pushchair travel system I was thinking of a lightweight stroller. Plus it would be handy for me to have it in the boot for when LO gets tired and for our family holiday later this year.

What is the recommended age to switch from pushchair to stroller? do they lie flat for naps? and does anyone have any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Have a look at mountain buggy nano. Not the cheapest but very compact. Our lo loves it and we used it from 16 months.


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

We have a Maclaren - our lo is a big boy and this is very sturdy plus a reputable brand which you can trust. They aren't the cheapest though. Our ds is 16 months and we started using the Maclaren as a spare from 14 months - I keep the travel system in my car and my dp has the buggy in his. It does lie flat for naps (not that my ds has naps!!!!) x


----------



## Bunny Face (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi, we have two pushchairs. The main one for regular trips and a stroller for holidays/public transport. We bought the maxi-cosi noa which reclines and folds really small. My dd would have been about 18 months when we bought it, I would expect it to last until she's past 3 but she is petite.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I have a bit of a thing for pushchairs - they have replaced my 'thing' for shoes. we have had 5 since weve had little man . Wee man was 20 months When i returned to work. I bought a baby jogger city versa as i wanted the option of parent facing (never been used as wee man is far too nosey!) it is a fab pushchair and i cant speak highly enough of it. dh bought a maclaren because he couldnt pit down the versa and dh absolutely loves it. However, wee man is now 28 months and much to my pity and heartache I can probably count on the one hand the numbers of times he has been in them. The maclaren is a fab stroller, sturdy, relatively light, easy to use and as he is a big lump we bought something that would last a long time and still comfortably home a large child. We will still hang onto it for a little time yet as I still have a dream of an evening spent strolling along a Mediterranean promenade with wee man asleep and his little tanned legs hanging over the side. The reality will be dh and I shoe horning him into it while he attempts to break a new world record for arm and leg flaying accompanied by screams of 'you hurting meeeeee!' 

Enjoy shopping xx


----------



## My Son is My World (Sep 10, 2011)

Flash that made me lol. My ds is only 16 months but sounds very much like your son - chunky, strong, loud and uncooperative


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

Loving the reality flash xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

WORD, Flash...  ggg


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Highly recommend the m&p armadillo. Folds great but drives like a pushchair rather than stroller! X


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

For a budget option look at Zeeta Vooom on Amazon. Paid around £50. It's a cheaper copy of the McLaren with big hood and peek Windows, easy to fold. Good recline. We bought it nearly 2 years ago for in-laws as a cheaper but sturdy option. Our son was 20 months then and we did not want to spend too much on the spare for only once a week use. At that point it was also clear he liked walking and we were worried that he might not use it for much longer. Also got their footmuff for autumn winter and was cosy and snug. All in all good value for money, but not fancy as other models.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, much appreciated 

Im going stroller shopping today with LO and my mum, excited


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Kayti
Could I just ask with the Zeeta does it fold like a buggy and do you know how much space in a boot would it take up compared to a stroller system like an Oyster? 
We are looking to get one for our English holidays this yr and this one looks just the right thing if it's compact. 
Enjoy your shopping mummy sunflower!
Thanks x


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Hi Lorella,
Perfect for holidays, I would buy it again for sure.

Here are the details from the Amazon website:
handle height 109 cm seat width 34 cm (folded dimensions length 105 cm width 28cm) weight: aprox 6.9 kg

I've never seen the oyster in real life lol, but the Zeeta Vooom is an umbrella fold. If you look it up at baby-travel.uk.com, you can see pictures of how it folds. So it's 105cm long when folded, but with a narrow width of 28cm (a bit less than a ruler length). Lightweight, easy to fold down and put up again. Sturdy little thing (which I needed as my son was quite solid bless).

I would recommend buying the universal raincover featured for it on Amazon (or elsewhere). There is a cover that comes with the stroller, but it clips onto the hood at the front. This means the rest of the hood and also any bags you may have on the handles, are not protected. You can also see a picture of the raincover on Baby Travel. My son was well covered with it though. The universal cover itself was cheap enough and I was glad I bought it. The hood comes down really far, just like the MacLaren Techno, so that's ok for a light drizzle too. Great Sun protection and great for holidays and hot days. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot Kaytie. We are going on 4 English holidays this year so need to get something that Loretta will be comfy in but also leaves lots of room for luggage space! Xxx


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

We got the chicco lite which is fab and a battered old maclaren which I love! IF I had my time again I would get a maclaren


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Kaytie - just thought I would let you know our Zeeta Voom just arrived and I have just been putting it together and I love it! Yet to try it out ( think will do when Loretta wakes from her nap) but easy to put together and total bargain for all the extras you get with it.....big hood, 5 level adjustments, rain cover. 

Thanks so much for the recommendation xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just for anyone else deciding which to get....I'm another fan of the Zeeta Vooom!
It's so easy to put up/down and great value as Lorella says.
A friend recommended it to me, and as she's had about 25 different strollers (I kid you not ) I figured she had good advice 
I've been really happy with it 

Anj x


----------



## Kaytie (May 7, 2005)

Hi Lorella,

Really glad to hear you like it too, thanks for letting me know. Very handy little thing, I hope Loretta is very happy with it too and enjoys her comfy naps in it. What colour did you go for? Have you tried it out yet?

Anj, 25 strollers, I could have saved her a fortune lol, bless. I was really impressed with the sturdiness as I thought it was going to be flimsy for that price. Glad I listened to the many positive reviews of it.


----------

